# 31Rqs Outback Decals For Sale



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I have an (almost) full set of decals for a 2008 Sydney 31RQS for sale. Other model years are likely the same.
I was going to replace my peeling decals, but unfortunately my Outback was totaled the same week I received them.

I am now looking to sell them. Below is a picture of all decals available for the 31RQS. I have removed any decals that I do not have from the picture. There are 30 decals. I am only selling them as a bundle (not as individual decals).

I am looking for $400 (including shipping to US) which is more than 60% off the price. Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I need a set as the front is gone and most of the side ones are damaged but I was planning on going naked, rather than pay a fortune for decals to just fail again.

Keep me in mind if you get no takers, I may one day change my mind and it may help if you get desperate, as $400 is still too rich for me for what the decals are.


----------

